# Mozilla Firefox 1.5 bongeszo



## goyo (2005 November 30)

Megjelent a Mozilla Firefox 1.5-os verzioja.

Ha meg mindig az Internet Explorer a bongeszod, most mar tenyleg itt az ideje atallni ...
Kattints ide es telepitsd: Csatolás megtekintése 1326

Miutan installaltad es kevesled az alapfunkciokat, itt talalhatsz mindenfele hasznos Firefox kiegeszitot:
https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/showlist.php?application=firefox&numpg=10&category=Popular


----------



## pitti (2005 November 30)

Magyarazz! Ez miert jobb mint az explorer?:ugras:


----------



## goyo (2005 November 30)

pitti írta:


> Magyarazz! Ez miert jobb mint az explorer?:ugras:


Huha... igazandibol felsorolni sem lehet...lehet, hogy reklamizu lesz, de ime par szubjektiv indok: en anno egyertelmuen a biztonsag miatt valtottam...elegem volt a spyware-ekbol, felpattano ablakokbol meg a megkerdezesem nelkul telepulo virusokbol...az irtozatosan nagy szamu biztonsagi resbol, amelyekre csak 5-6 honappal kesobb, vagy egyaltalan nem jelenik meg javitas (most is tudok krealni neked egy olyan oldalt ami lekepezi a bankod oldalat es bekeri az adataidat es IE alatt *semmibol* sem veszed eszre, hogy igazabol nem is azon a domain neven vagy...). Mivel az internetes eletem nagy reszet bongeszo elott toltom, szamomra elengedhetetlen egy megbizhato bongeszo, amely nem felejti el a beutott jelszavaimat es a cookie kezelese sincs a beka feneke alatt. A masik problemam, hogy egyszere 8-10 oldalon bongeszek es ennyi megnyitott IE ablaknal a gepem kegyetlen mod belassult...

Itt van nehany masoknak fontos indok:
http://www.switch2firefox.com/whyswitch/

http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 30)

Te csak ne peldalloz a beka seggivel:66:


----------



## goyo (2005 November 30)

csocsike írta:


> Te csak ne peldalloz a beka seggivel:66:


Rendben...a tied szep...csak altalanossagban gondoltam...


----------



## pitti (2005 November 30)

Goyo,
Honnan tudom, hogy nekem milyen bongeszom van? Lehet hogy Mozilla?


----------



## goyo (2005 December 1)

pitti írta:


> Goyo,
> Honnan tudom, hogy nekem milyen bongeszom van? Lehet hogy Mozilla?


Az IE ikonja egy ronda kek "e" betu (hasonlo az alabbi kep jobb oldalan talalhatohoz, amelyen epp egy baba-t fal fel)...a Firefox ikonja egy szep osszegombojodott piros roka.

Csatolás megtekintése 1335


----------



## pitti (2005 December 1)

Kosz. Es akkor hogyan tovabb? Ne kelljen mar minden szot kikonyorogni beloled!


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 1)

Pittikem

ha megszeretted megnyerte a tetszesed akkor azt a linket amit a Goyo adott tolsd le a gepedre es elvezd a szervizuket. 

http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/


----------



## goyo (2005 December 1)

pitti írta:


> Kosz. Es akkor hogyan tovabb? Ne kelljen mar minden szot kikonyorogni beloled!



Pitti... a sok offolas :``:

Elolvastad a temakezdo uzenetet ? :nobeer:


----------



## rolius (2006 Október 25)

egy a lényeg: a firefox jobb, mint az explorer. pl: letöltéskezelője van, nem kell sok ablakot megnyitni, hanem egy böngészőablakban sok "füled" lehet, stb...


----------



## grafito (2006 Október 31)

Már a Firefox 2.0-ás verziója is megjelent.


----------



## black sheep (2006 Október 31)

goyo írta:


> Megjelent a Mozilla Firefox 1.5-os verzioja.
> 
> Ha meg mindig az Internet Explorer a bongeszod, most mar tenyleg itt az ideje atallni ...
> Kattints ide es telepitsd: Csatolás megtekintése 1326
> ...



Mar regota hasznalom a Firefoxot. Gondoltam, hogy megnezem az altalad ajanlott addons.mozilla.org.... , de nem talalja az oldalt ??????
Üdv


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 31)

black sheep írta:


> Mar regota hasznalom a Firefoxot. Gondoltam, hogy megnezem az altalad ajanlott addons.mozilla.org.... , de nem talalja az oldalt ??????
> Üdv



Nézd meg az üzenet dátumát, majdnem pontosan egy éves, ezért nem találod a hivatkozást Azóta már megjelent néhány újabb verziója


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 9)

sziasztok
próbáljátok meg innen letölteni a szükséges firefox kiterjesztéseket:

http://firefox.hu/kiterjesztesek/firefox


----------



## Cornelius (2007 Január 24)

Már megjelent a Mozilla Firefox 2.0.1-es verziója is, szerintem tökéletes. Számtalan kiegészítője van, aki internetes banki tevékenységet is használ, annak meg biztonságosabb. Letöltési helye: www.firefox.hu

Cornelius


----------



## szeveryn (2007 Február 15)

Letöltöttem a Firefox –ot. Jónak tűnik. Ezzel a Thunderbird –el közvetlenül lehet levelezni, ha böngészek? Vagy én vagyok béna az Outlook-hoz?


----------



## cola (2007 Március 1)

sziasztok! ha számitógépes segitségetekre lenne szükségetek klikkeljetek ide.http://www.szamitogepsegitseg.fw.hu


----------



## devcsa (2007 Április 15)

Én is firefoxott használok és csak ajánlani tudom


----------



## jojo007 (2007 Április 15)

Már megjelent a Mozilla Firefox 2.0.3-es verziója is, egyébként a súgó/frissítések keresése alatt automatikusan megteszi, illetve az 
Eszközök/kiegészítők menűjébe a kiterjesztésekhez nyit lapot.


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Április 19)

szeveryn írta:


> Letöltöttem a Firefox –ot. Jónak tűnik. Ezzel a Thunderbird –el közvetlenül lehet levelezni, ha böngészek? Vagy én vagyok béna az Outlook-hoz?



Ne keverd a kettőt. 

A FireFox (now. FF 2.0.0.3) böngészésre való.
Rengeteg kiegészítés, plugin, skin, stb tölthető le hozzá.
Pl. YouTube videókat azonnal tudsz menteni sajátgépre, ha megvan a megfelelő telepített kiegészítés.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/


A ThunderBird meg egy levelező kliens, amit konfigurálás után tudsz levélküldésre / fogadásra használni.
Épp a minap jelent meg hosszú idő után a 2.0 verzió.
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/


----------



## prokop (2007 Április 23)

*firefox tabok 1enkenti bezarasa DE csak 1xet hasznalva*

Engem sokat bosszantott hogy az utolso firefox verzioknal rapakoltak minden egyes tabra a bezaro X-et. Ha az ember figyelmetlen, hamar bezarja azt a fulet, amelyet nem is akart. A firefoxnak is van egy sajat beallitasi felulete,itt - szerencsere - visszaallithato a v2.0 tipusu tabkezeles.
Ime:
[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]
Fx 2.0 only: Another tab interface change in Firefox 2 is the addition of a close button on each individual tab. I happen to love this, but some hate it, saying it causes them to accidentally close a tab when just trying to switch to it. If you're a hater, revert to the Firefox 1.5 behavior by changing the browser.tabs.closeButtons value to 3. This will not display close tabs on individual tabs, and turn on a single close tab button at the right end of the tab bar.

* Key: browser.tabs.closeButtons
* Modified Value: 3 (revert to Firefox 1.5 behavior)
* Alternate Modified Value: 2 (don't display any close tab buttons)
* Default: 1 (display close buttons on all tabs)


[/FONT]


----------



## rova (2007 Május 6)

En hasznalom a Firefox-ot mert a Linux azt rakta fel, de szerintem erdemes rafigyelni az Opera bongeszore is.


----------



## schramjanko (2007 December 2)

Én már rég óta a firefoxot használom, és sokkal kevesebb a gondom azóta a géppel.


----------



## albaarca (2008 Április 19)

szeveryn írta:


> Letöltöttem a Firefox –ot. Jónak tűnik. Ezzel a Thunderbird –el közvetlenül lehet levelezni, ha böngészek? Vagy én vagyok béna az Outlook-hoz?



ha olyan programot keresel, amely egyben bongeszo es levelezoprogram is, a akkor a seamonkey-t ajanlom: http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/


----------



## icelady (2008 Április 19)

*CanadaHun*



albaarca írta:


> ha olyan programot keresel, amely egyben bongeszo es levelezoprogram is, a akkor a seamonkey-t ajanlom: http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/


Szia Albaarca,most kezdtem használni a firefoxot eddig expol.t használtam-igaz azt sem régen mivel mostanában kezdtem el számitógépezni.Angolul nem értem,ha lennél szives nagyjábol megvilágoditani sötét agyamat mire is jó ez a seamonkey?Köszike


----------



## derive (2008 Április 20)

Volt korábban egy mozilla nevű project, ami egy ilyen all-in-one megoldás volt.
Böngésző - mint az explorer
Honlapkészítő
IRC kliens - mint a mirc
Mindenféle DOM meg egyéb debuggerek
Email kliens - mint az Outluk express
PSM - profilkezelő, hogy egy loginnévvel használva a gépet mégis tudjon két különböző embe különböző könyvjelzőket, beállításokat használni a böngészőben
Letöltéskezelő - mint a flashget
Sütikezelő
Popupblocker
és még sok egyéb volt benne....

Aztán jött a firefox ( másnéven mozilla-firefox ) ami először csak böngésző lett, majd kezdett megjelenni hozzá pár kiegészítés

A seamonkey ( és egyébként az iceape is ) sokkal több szolgáltatást nyújt alapból ( a fent említettek közül ) mint a firefox önmagában.


----------



## csoki_ (2008 Május 22)

PapaBoss írta:


> Ne keverd a kettőt.
> 
> A FireFox (now. FF 2.0.0.3) böngészésre való.
> Rengeteg kiegészítés, plugin, skin, stb tölthető le hozzá.
> ...



Már megjelent a firefox 3.0 beta. szerintem nagyon jo lett:
http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0rc1&os=win&lang=hu


----------



## LogosIge (2008 Augusztus 5)

Én Mozzila Firefoxot és IE-t is használok. A Firefox "add-on" jai (kiegészítések?) miatt összelehet ebből a kettőből kötni a "bookmarks" és a "My Favorites" foldereket. Ha kell akkor egy gombnyomásra át is lehet lépni az egyikből a másikba. A Firefox jobban levan védve kémprogramok és virusok ellen, mint az IE. Ezek a kártevők főleg az IE-re lettek gyártva Bill Gates népszerűtlensége miatt. A Firefox külön beépített kémprogramokkal van ellátva. A java script engedélyezését is külön minden oldalra belehet állítani. A Firefox az IE-hez képest nagyon előrehaladott. Számtalan “add-ons” választék van rajta ami nagyon praktikussá, gyorsá és “user friendly”-é tudja tenni ezt a bongészőt. Az IE 7-es pl. ezekből többet lopott és épített be. Ez tán mond valamit. Továbbá, több web oldalt lehet egyszerre úgy megnyitni, hogy több “tab”–et aktivizálsz rajta egyszerre. Ez megkönnyíti helyzetünket, mert nem kell egyszerrre megnyitnunk több böngészőt ami rengeteg helyet eltud foglalni a "taskbar"-on. Olymódon vannak elrendezve ezek, hogy tisztán látható melyik “tab” alatt milyen téma van. A “find on this page” keresőt is úgy lehet megnyitni hogy azt nem kell újra és újra nyitogatni, mint az IE-n. Mindemellett az IE 7 – ben “bug” van. Nem működik sok kompjuteren. A Firefox sem perfekt. Néha, nagyon ritkán nem nyitott meg egy-két oldalt. 2008-08-04


----------



## bugimen (2008 Augusztus 8)

Én is a Firefoxot preferálom a többi böngészővel szemben, pedig volt már dolgom jó néhánnyal. Jelenleg a 3.0.1-es verziót használom, itt már a hirtelen "processzor-erőforrás ingadozások" sem jelentkeztek. Legalábbis eddig.


----------

